# calling



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

OK I need help. HOW do i call i have no idea is there a forum or a video on how to

PLEASE HELP :mad2:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

yep!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just watch some of the predator hunting shows and listen to them guys call

or there is you tube,and videos from guys on this site etc etc

thats how learned,also learned i dont have enough lung power to run a mouth call for a decent amount of time

i get winded to soon to be effective,so i have an e-caller that i use but still bring my mouth calls with to mix it up some

not that i have called one for a shot yet,but i get out there and call

plan on doing that today yet


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree Carson, watch some videos and practice with your calls until you get the sounds you want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out youtube ! here's one link






It'll lead you to others !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a series of videos that cover coyote calling;
http://www.fieldandstream.com/callingcoyotes?video=0


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

What if i get a E-caller


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can get one, but there is no reason your hand calls won't work for you. They certainly won't call a coyote at every stand, but no call electric or hand will.

Find you a good spot with the wind in your favor and sit (still) in front of something and call. You'll get them !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Carson, if you are new to coyote hunting try going to a couple local gun shops and ask about any predator hunting clubs. They should be able to hook you up with someone in your area to get started. You might also get ahold of your game & fish dept sometimes they have programs for new hunters. I know Az sets up outings just to teach people to hunt certain animals.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in the neighborhood Carson. I use an ecaller for raccoons mostly. If your parents would OK it I'd be glad to let you tag along sometime. Or you can go to the metro parks in the area and try calling. If you get the birds to respond to your calls you know that you are at least sounding like somthing that will attract an animal. There is a lot of wildlife in the wooded parks around Akron.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoops! Sounds like a road trip. Hey, I was trying to help. Akron, Ohio and Akron, Colorado, who woulda guessed. Scratch that idea Carson LOL.


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for the offer but like they said i live in Akron Colorado


----------

